# Ubuntu Live CD erstellen vom eigenen System mit Remastersys



## -H-T-P- (7. März 2011)

Hallo,
versuche schon seit einigen Tagen mein angepasstes Ubuntu 10.10 mit Remastersys eine Live-CD zu erstellen.
Das seltsame ist wenn ich mit der Option "distcdfs" ein bearbeitbares Systemabbild erstelle und dann mit "distiso" die Live CD erstelle übernimmt er keine Änderung.
Wenn ich aber z.B. die Gnome Einstellungsordner unter ~/ in das "echte" /etc/skel/ kopiere und dann mit "Dist" das Dateisystem und die iso erstelle wird diese Änderung übernommen.

Ausserdem würde ich gerne wissen wie man bei der Live CD als Standartfenstermanager z.B. awesome einstellt.
Als ich im Systemabbild (dummysys) in /etc/gdm/ eine Datei mit default.conf(hieß glaub ich so) erstellte, blieb alles so wie vorher.

Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter...


----------

